# John T. Connor Co.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 21, 2020)

Okay here we have a John T. Connor Co. bottle from boston heel embossed only. On the back it says Value - 5 Legal Stamps if clean. I guess food stamps. Definitly machine made. Tall bottle at 11 1/2". Anyone know what john bottled?
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## treeguyfred (May 21, 2020)

Robby, John Connor ends up fighting Sky-Net in the future with his mom and a reprogrammed t-1000 terminator


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 21, 2020)

I'LL BE BACK.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2020)

Incorporated in Massachusetts in December 1915 John T. Connor Co. Owned Brookside stores a chain of over 300 in the eastern part of Massachusetts shipping from the farmer-owned creamery to the chain grocer eliminated the middle man. It was a marketing death blow for the middle man.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 16, 2020)

Odd that the bottle is definitely turning amethyst purple. Circa 1915 manganese I thought was not used anymore around 1910 as a clarifier. Selenium being preferred. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## jgervasi (Dec 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Incorporated in Massachusetts in December 1915 John T. Connor Co. Owned Brookside stores a chain of over 300 in the eastern part of Massachusetts shipping from the farmer-owned creamery to the chain grocer eliminated the middle man. It was a marketing death blow for the middle man.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Hello, I am working on a history book about the greater Boston area and am looking for information on John T. Connor Co. I was wondering if you would be able to share the reference where you found this note. It would be much appreciated!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 3, 2021)

jgervasi said:


> Hello, I am working on a history book about the greater Boston area and am looking for information on John T. Connor Co. I was wondering if you would be able to share the reference where you found this note. It would be much appreciated!


I found it online. Here is a couple of links to information. In 1922 directory, John T Co. Grocer was located at 44 Stallings, Boston Massachusetts. Charles Adams look in grocer career, he went to work for John T. Connor Apparently John T. Connor Co. went on to become the first nation store "Finast" chain.
ROBBYBOBBY64.



			https://bostonmaine.squarespace.com/s/Bellows-Falls-Creamery-ldaw.pdf
		





__





						Charles Adams (ice hockey) - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				







__





						JOHN T. CONNOR CO., COMMONWEALTH vs., 222 Mass. 299
					






					masscases.com


----------



## jgervasi (Dec 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I found it online. Here is a couple of links to information. In 1922 directory, John T Co. Grocer was located at 44 Stallings, Boston Massachusetts. Charles Adams look in grocer career, he went to work for John T. Connor Apparently John T. Connor Co. went on to become the first nation store "Finast" chain.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Robby, Thank you very much for forwarding. This is very helpful!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 6, 2021)

jgervasi said:


> Hi Robby, Thank you very much for forwarding. This is very helpful!


I wish the image was clearer. Glad to help.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

